# Can I use a NETGEAR RangeMax WNDA3100 on the Hopper?



## bradneal (Jul 26, 2008)

I am having the Hopper installed on Monday. The sales lady at Dish told me that the Hopper had a WIFI receiver built into it. Well now I find out that it doesn't.

Can anyone tell me if the Hopper will work with a NETGEAR RangeMax WNDA3100 broadband connector (or any other broadband adapter, for that matter)?

The receiver is not close to a phone jack or I'd just set my router up there. I currently have one of those A/C Ethernet wall plug things, but it is a really slow connection using that setup, which pretty much renders my sling adapter useless.

Anyway, any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

You really need to forget about wifi and have Dish install a HIC by your router and run coax to it.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Mar 12, 2012)

I can't say if a USB adapter will work for the Hopper, as I don't have one. I did recently see a different type of item you might consider if your desired solution doesn't work. It is the Belkin Universal A/V adapter. This connects to your wireless network and provides an ethernet port then that most networkable devices should be able to use. A review is available on a recent episode of _Tekzilla_ at Revision3. Look for episode #307.

At about $100 list price (or $62 on Amazon) it is probably a little more expensive than a USB adapter but should provide a bit more versatility. It also provides four ethernet ports so you can hook up more than one device, such as your HDTV.

I tried to post links to the product and review pages but don't have enough posts.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

The tech will have what it takes to get it connected, be it wifi or using the hopper internet connector.

For general information though, the approved Netgear adapter that will work is the WNDA3100v2 (some others that use the same driver are rumored to work, but I haven't seen it myself)


----------



## bradneal (Jul 26, 2008)

mdavej said:


> You really need to forget about wifi and have Dish install a HIC by your router and run coax to it.


Hi mdavej,
What is a HIC?

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## bradneal (Jul 26, 2008)

puckwithahalo said:


> The tech will have what it takes to get it connected, be it wifi or using the hopper internet connector.
> 
> For general information though, the approved Netgear adapter that will work is the WNDA3100v2 (some others that use the same driver are rumored to work, but I haven't seen it myself)


Thanks!


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

i am using a Netgear powerline adapter to connect my Hopper to the internet, works perfectly


----------



## bradneal (Jul 26, 2008)

domingos35 said:


> i am using a Netgear powerline adapter to connect my Hopper to the internet, works perfectly


That is currently what I'm using as well. But I think it really chokes the bandwidth, as my Sling usually won't' work when I'm away. Even if I have great connection speed where I am.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

bradneal said:


> Hi mdavej,
> What is a HIC?
> 
> Thanks,
> Brad


Puck already answered that (hopper internet connector). It's a hardwired internet gateway from your router to your hopper/joey system. It will be faster, cheaper and more reliable than any wifi or power line solution. If it's possible to get coax to your router, you should really ask the tech to install one. It also appears that DLNA works best in a system with a HIC.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Dish has a new WIFI adapter that they will install for free. I was having internet connection issues on my Hopper and the tech tried a Wifi adapter and it also did not work. Replaced the Hopper and all is happy on my wired network.

The adapter is USB connected and has a long cable to place it where you want to.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

If you're not interested in PPV, BBMP, setting up QOS and DISH spying on you; what's the next big reason for having the Hopper connected to the internet?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Blowgun said:


> If you're not interested in PPV, BBMP, setting up QOS and DISH spying on you; what's the next big reason for having the Hopper connected to the internet?


Sling


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Blowgun said:


> If you're not interested in PPV, BBMP, setting up QOS and DISH spying on you; what's the next big reason for having the Hopper connected to the internet?


Free movie !


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

mdavej said:


> Sling.


Ah, Sling, I forgot about that. Yeah, I suppose others do find that useful.



P Smith said:


> Free movie !


I have AEP, I see enough movies.  Wait, you can only watch free movies if you have an Internet connection? Doesn't VOD use direct satellite streaming?

Thanks.


----------



## allyndrew (Oct 31, 2011)

I had two (2) Dish Hoppers installed last week. MARVELOUS unit!!!
I also connected my Netgear model WNDA 3100v2 wifi broadband adapter so that we could use our Blockbuster and 'on Demand'. This wifi adapter works great!


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm glad to hear you are enjoying your Hopper. Please let me know if you have any questions. Thanks.



allyndrew said:


> I had two (2) Dish Hoppers installed last week. MARVELOUS unit!!!
> I also connected my Netgear model WNDA 3100v2 wifi broadband adapter so that we could use our Blockbuster and 'on Demand'. This wifi adapter works great!


----------

